# 2008 Photo Contest



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*LIGHTS, CAMERA, ACTION* . . . .
The third annual Pigeon Talk Photo Contest will offically begin on Monday, June 23rd.

This year's contest will be manned by me, Pete Jazinski and Dezirrae.

There have been a couple changes in the rules, but basically they remain the same as last year. 
Please review them, as well as the categories & voting procedure, carefully.

We have a few days before the contest officially starts. This will give us time to answer any questions you might have *and* give you a chance to get started taking pictures or get the ones you already have, ready to submit. 

Have a great time, everyone.
Cindy, Pete & Dezirrae 


*PHOTO CONTEST RULES​*
* Please submit photos that *you* have taken.

* Photos *must* be of your own pigeons or doves, which can include those that you have rescued and/or rehabbed. This does not pertain to the 'Other' or 'Feral' categories.

* Both pigeon and dove photos will be accepted. 

* Each member may enter only *one* photo *per category* during the competition. 

* A specific bird *cannot* be entered in multiple categories. 
Example: Mikko cannot be entered in the show *and* pet category. It must be one or the other.

* A *photo* entered in previous Pigeon Talk photo contests *will not* be accepted.

* A* bird* entered in previous Pigeon Talk photo contests *will* be accepted.

* A thread will be opened for each category, each week. 

* A *maximum* of *10 entries* per category, per week will be allowed.

* The photo contest will run for a total of 4 weeks (each week will be open for 5 days).
Photo submission will commence on a Monday & end on a Friday.

* The two photos with the most votes at the end of each week, in each category, will advance to week 5 for the final voting. 

* If there is a tie, those two will go to the finals.

* Please submit a title with each photo.


*CATEGORIES*​
*Pets*
(Pigeons and/or doves)
*Racers*
*Performance* (New)
*Couples* (New)
*Show Breeds
Ferals* 
(Wild pigeons or doves)
*Other* 
(Pets, other than pigeons and/or doves, people, wildlife, scenery, etc.) 
*Babies *
(30 days or less in age when the picture was taken)


*VOTING*​ .

* At the end of each week, a poll will be created for each category. 

* Voting will be open for 5 days and will commence on a Monday & end on a Friday.

* *Only one vote, per member, per category, per week, will be allowed*.
Be very selective. Your first vote will be your only vote. 

Good luck to all!​


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Whoo Hoo! Thanks, Cindy, Pete, and Dez! I'm sure we will have yet another most enjoyable photo contest this year!

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

so we upload the pic to the tread that is sarted?...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WHOO HOO!!!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is the first category pets?


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> so we upload the pic to the tread that is sarted?...


I'll be starting a new thread for each category each week. And then photos should be posted to the specific category thread you're entering.

Hope that answers your question


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Charis said:


> Is the first category pets?


Yes - Pets as opposed to Racers or Show Breeds but still Pigeons. Other pets (e.g., dogs, cats, etc.) would go in the "Other" category.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Heads up everyone - the 2008 competition is underway 










Check out the general discussions forum - or search on "2008 Photo Contest"!

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

How recent the photo has to be? This year only??????


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ezemaxima said:


> How recent the photo has to be? This year only??????


Nope .. can be any year but has to be a photo that hasn't been in a previous photo contest .. also has to conform to the rest of the rules. Post away! 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Whoo Hoo! Let's get going with posting photos, people!

Terry


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

*question...*

Do the photos have to be taken by me? Or can I submit photos my husband took of my birds? 

For example:
I "wrangled" the birds for our photo shoots and used my voice & gestures to get good poses out of them and keep them from escaping the light box, but he operated the camera and did all of the photo cropping, etc. So technically he is the photographer, and I was only the assistant.

No problem if I can't enter photos that he took - I have some of my own too. Just let me know.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

amoonswirl said:


> *Do the photos have to be taken by me? Or can I submit photos my husband took of my birds? *


Technically, we would like photos taken by the member themselves.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Technically, we would like photos taken by the member themselves.


Gotcha! I'll dig some of those up.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

*Question*

Hi,

Can I enter a 'Couples' picture of a pair of pigeons at the 'sanctuary' I volunteer at, or do they have to be at my home?

Thanks

Janet


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

As long as they are a couple and they are in your care Janet then I don't think it matters whether they are at your home or a santuary.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Rules state only one photo per category however I see mutiple pictures by same person ? Did I miss something here?


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Nope - you didn't miss anything Deejay 

Where you see my name associated with a picture in the gallery for the contest is where the member posted the picture in the thread and I moved it to the gallery. I have their name in the description, but I now see that field doesn't appear when you look at the thumbnails. I see why it's confusing and I'm glad you mentioned it! 

I'm going to go update the one's I've posted in the gallery to add the member's name to the title of the photo (and will do the same for future one's I post in the gallery). 

I glad you asked! 

Dez


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Thank you all!!*

I would like to thank all our members who submitted their wonderful photos this week.
You got the contest off to a great start. 

Good luck to you all.

I would like to thank Dezirrae especially, for taking charge of the contest.
You did an awesome job. 

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*YIPPEE!! THUMBS AND FEATHERS UP TO ALL THE WORK OUR PHOTO MANAGERS HAVE DONE AND WILL BE DOING!!*

GREAT PHOTOS!!

NOW COMES THE HARD PART...*VOTING!!* Decisions, decisions!!

GOOD LUCK TO ALL WHO ENTERED!!

Shi &
Squeaks (former Grand Champion WINNER in the Racing/Homer category)


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Awww... thanks Cindy  It was my pleasure 

You hit the nail on the head Shi! Voting is gonna be sooooo tough!


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

The photo contest looks to be going very well.

One comment, the next time you have this contest can there be a category for performing birds or combine racers/performing. This is where rollers, tipplers, thief pouters, tumblers, doneks, ect. could be posted. 

Good job to all.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

bigislerollers said:


> The photo contest looks to be going very well.
> 
> One comment, the next time you have this contest can there be a category for performing birds or combine racers/performing. This is where rollers, tipplers, thief pouters, tumblers, doneks, ect. could be posted.
> 
> Good job to all.


Absolutely! We apologize for this oversight. The forum for performing birds was only recently added, and I just flat out forgot as did everyone else. 

Cindy, Dez, and Pete .. how about making a category for the performing breeds and let those folks start posting pictures on July 7 ????

Terry


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Terry,

No need to apologize. 

You gals/guys are awesome.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Cindy, Dez, and Pete .. how about making a category for the performing breeds and let those folks start posting pictures on July 7 ????


I think that's a great idea  We already have Racers and Show Breeds - and performing breeds sure are an important group.

Cindy, Pete - your thoughts?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Fine by me. 

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, two out of three of the 2008 Photo Contest managers have spoken .. that's a majority in my book, and I know that Pete would agree but just can't get here to post due to computer problems.

Dez, please go ahead and make a Performing Breeds category for the week starting July 7. You all can decide to either let that category run an extra week or can make it conclude at the same time as the other categories. I'm sure our performing breed aficionados can perform well enough in getting their pictures posted for it to work either way! 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Week 1 Voting Polls Are Up*

Please cast your votes for the best photo in each of the 2008 categories. The polls are up a bit early as I knew I would not have time in the morning to take care of getting them posted. I will close the polls this coming Friday, July 4, 2008 around 5 PM Pacific Time.

Good luck to all the Week 1 participants!

Terry


----------



## David Ey (Dec 31, 2007)

I must be a little slow........where can I see the photos?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

David Ey said:


> * *I must be a little slow........*
> 
> ** *where can I see the photos?*


* No, you're fine, David. 

** Click on this link & then click on the first link shown in this post. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=294673&postcount=1
That should get you to all the photos in the gallery.

Cindy


----------



## David Ey (Dec 31, 2007)

THANKS you


----------



## Cyn79 (Apr 10, 2006)

Well I got my VOTES in!!!

Good Luck To All Who Entered!!!!


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

Okay, I have a question. My birds are racers, even though I do not race them. I have a photo that has three birds in it, flying. To be honest, I don't even know for sure which birds they are. Can I enter it in the racers category? I have a few pictures of individual birds, but this one is pretty neat. Just let me know one way or the other.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

DynaBMan said:


> Okay, I have a question. My birds are racers, even though I do not race them. I have a photo that has three birds in it, flying. To be honest, I don't even know for sure which birds they are. Can I enter it in the racers category? I have a few pictures of individual birds, but this one is pretty neat. Just let me know one way or the other.


You can enter the photo in the Racers category or the Pet category .. whatever you like .. BUT not until next week. The first week entries are closed and the voting on those will close tomorrow. If you want to enter one of your individual pictures, then put that one in whichever category you didn't use for the pic of the three.

Terry


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> You can enter the photo in the Racers category or the Pet category .. whatever you like .. BUT not until next week. The first week entries are closed and the voting on those will close tomorrow. If you want to enter one of your individual pictures, then put that one in whichever category you didn't use for the pic of the three.
> 
> Terry


Thanks, Terry. I realized it would have to be next week, but I just wasn't sure if the group picture would be okay. I will submit them when they create the threads.


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey, I have a question too... I entered a picture of Colin in week one in the pet pigeon/dove section, does that mean I can't enter another in week two?? Is it one entry per catergory per week or per the whole competion?? Can I sneak my new picture of him in with fancy pigeons (although I have no idea what breed he is - but he looks pretty fancy to me!!)??


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Georgina 

It is one entry per category for the duration of the competition. And the same bird (in your case - Colin) cannot be entered in multiple categories - again for the duration of the competition. I'll have to check with Cindy & Terry about what if Colin is in a group photo of fancy pigeons though... another member has ran into the same thing so we do need to clarify that rule.


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok, thankyou!! I took a really cute picture of colin and pilot having a rain shower the other day and I'd love to enter it. If not, never mind, I can always put it in my personal album.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

*kit of young rollers*

Here is a shot of some of my young birds from this year. Took about 70 shots to get this one.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

velo99 said:


> Here is a shot of some of my young birds from this year. Took about 70 shots to get this one.


Hi Velo99  I've set up the threads for Week 4 of the photo contest now - so I just need you to pick the category you want the photo entered into and post the picture in that thread. The threads are in the "General Discussion" area. Let me know if you have any questions


----------

